# Hi gang



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

As some of you may know. I'm just a member now.

And it's all okay.

Please help Matt and Pete keep the forum going as you all decide it should.

I think there may be some changes, and I don't know what.

I'll try to drop in from time to time, but now that it's Spring and I don't have to fix any problems, I may not be here as much.

If you want to talk to me privately, the PM box can now accept new ones.

I had to clean a lot of generic Admin pm's I'd saved as Admins have a lot more space than Supporting Members 

Have a great day, and make sure you know who your friends are in any emergency situation.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Angie, it is good to see you!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i am speechless about many things....the fall out is just starting says i.

soldier on Angie !!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Hi Terri - have fun.

Elky - don't worry about me, this is not all bad on my side. And if it's good for HT, then it's good for my friends. HT matters.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

HT has always been my place to go talk country. Other forums have never been quite the right fit for me. Sure hope people can see past all this and continue to make this the place to go for news and information...plus meeting our friends. You've always done a great job patrolling us on this site and I thank you for keeping us civil.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

HT won't be the same without you, Angie.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Hope it all works out for you Angie, and glad to see you posting.

Matt


----------



## CraftyLady (Jul 18, 2014)

I want to see all those UFO's done and pictures! I want to see your gardens and maybe a picture of a large glass of something special enjoyed by you. 
Retirement is great! Enjoy!
(Close the door on this old job and get on with livin')


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CraftyLady - I'll try to do all that. I have been contemplating a coconut/pineapple chilled juice with some rum in it. And the paper umbrella.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

I want to see the "Small House" with the great porch you plan on building!

Seriously, thanks for all your efforts on behalf of this subforum. You have done a great job of keeping things functional and civil around here. I imagine at times it was like trying to herd cats.

Best wishes in all your future projects.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Angie, we built this just in case you get in our neighborhood:


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

What???!! I don't have a clue about what is going on. I popped in and saw some aplogetic announcement and now this? I hope you are doing this for you Angie. You have devoted so much time and energy I have often wondered how you did it! I don't know what to think....


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ozarks Tom said:


> Angie, we built this just in case you get in our neighborhood:



Okay, I think I need to move to your neighborhood. In the Ozark's also! What a plus. 

Yarn, fabric, sewing machines and a laptop. And rocking chairs and a porch swing! 

Yeah!!!!!!

Thanks:nanner:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

tab said:


> What???!! I don't have a clue about what is going on. I popped in and saw some aplogetic announcement and now this? I hope you are doing this for you Angie. You have devoted so much time and energy I have often wondered how you did it! I don't know what to think....


tab - it's easy.

I get to not figure out how to please 30,000 people, and fix everyones name and password. 

Please form your own opinion of me. And for everyone else, be kind and remember everyone doesn't have the gardens in, and are upset. We all say things more strongly when upset.

Just know, I get to let others fix things for awhile, and visit with a few good friends. 

It's all good. (for me at least)


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

For a min. there I thought that Ramp was a door to the storm shelter.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Thanks for your service, Angie. I'll miss your input. With my strong, conservative viewpoint I always felt I got a fair consideration. 

We'll see what the future brings.*  *


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

I want to see your small house when you finally get there. Please post your wonderful sewing from time to time and enjoy spring. I love spring, but have already lost six of the winter pounds from the hard work. The tractor quit working today, but there are still lots and lots of projects. We will miss you, Angie. It just won't be the same without you.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

claytonpiano said:


> I want to see your small house when you finally get there. Please post your wonderful sewing from time to time and enjoy spring. I love spring, but have already lost six of the winter pounds from the hard work. The tractor quit working today, but there are still lots and lots of projects. We will miss you, Angie. It just won't be the same without you.


Are you a "Tarzan" fan? **


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm glad you're doing OK. There have been some pretty harsh words said the past couple of days & I was worried about you. I tried to PM you but your box was still full yet. Regardless of the behind-the-scenes politics, I've always liked and respected you. So I wish you well and hope to see you around here.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Angie, I get the sense you stuck up for us here, thank you. I repeat, not sure how you handled doing the mod job and not letting your head explode!!! If you are really ok with this then you go! To get rid of some what must have been tough responsibilties and in exchange get to keep your friends, well, sounds like you may have traded up! Thank you for the many hours you spent playing referee!

ETA, I really don't have a real grasp, yet, as to what happened here. I think, in many ways, this is a good decision. On many levels.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

Just out of intellectual curiosity, on the whole were the private pm's during the "upset" more positive or negative? My theory is that those who contacted privately during the "upset" were more supportive than those who openly expressed their thoughts. I'm not sure why I think this is the case but my gut feeling is this is an aspect of human nature which I'd like to learn of.
On the main point of this thread, please be sure to stop by regularly and tell us what is going on.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'll stop by and I've not left. But just not going to be seen too much.
Remember I'm HT grey right now.

And the private messages are private. 

But I do have friends.
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> Okay, I think I need to move to your neighborhood. In the Ozark's also! What a plus.
> 
> Yarn, fabric, sewing machines and a laptop. And rocking chairs and a porch swing!
> 
> ...


Wait. You can't go to Tom and Kathleen's without at least visiting here!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

AngieM2 said:


> I'll stop by and I've not left. But just not going to be seen too much.
> Remember I'm HT grey right now.
> 
> *And the private messages are private.*
> ...



I've been on the fence about your involvement since this all happened...I really didn't want to believe you had anything to do with it. Now that I've seen this, I have to say that i no longer believe. If private messages are private, why did you post what you did?


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

You are banning HT members from cattle forum. Why should you not be banned here? You obviously did not learn a thing from the disruptions you and Steve caused here. I am actually grieving over the loss of trust, the loss of long time HT members, and the loss of ethics shown by your actions. One part of me wants to say, it's just a website on the internet, and I'm foolish to be so emotionally invested in what happens here. But after 10 years of getting to know so many real people here, I care about them as though they were my neighbors, friends and relatives. Your actions have damaged us. 

I was prepared to just accept your apology as genuine. After reading what you posted on the cattle forum, I know now that your apology was not genuine. A true apology includes a change of behavior. Your posts do not show any such thing. I especially find it disingenuous of you to post here that PMs are private, while posting there, that you wish you could see them.

Sadly, I no longer have any trust in you.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

After reading more, i can say disappointment is too mild to express my feelings.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

AngieM2 said:


> I'll stop by and I've not left. But just not going to be seen too much.
> Remember I'm HT grey right now.
> 
> And the private messages are private.
> ...


 I am glad you are still around and can at least stop by and say hi and still engage in good talk and helping others out as well.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Angie,
Good to see you are still visiting. After the rains pass spend some time on your front porch.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

Glad you are still around HT. 

You have put a lot of work in HT and have helped me in the past.

Best to you, 

NJ Rich :grouphug:


----------

